# Cancelling autopay via directv web site??



## jdvzwia (Sep 14, 2007)

Is it possible to do online, or do i have to call. I cant find it anywhere. I need to cancel autopay so i can bundle it with qwest. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

jdvzwia said:


> Is it possible to do online, or do i have to call. I cant find it anywhere. I need to cancel autopay so i can bundle it with qwest. Thanks in advance.


Before the latest redesign I was able to cancel autopay on the website.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

Yes

On the main My Account page under Billing Summary there is an "Update Payment Method" link.


----------



## jdvzwia (Sep 14, 2007)

The only thing under payment options is the change of payment method....bank account or credit card.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

Hrm, it does look like they changed it.

Looks like you have to call in now...I cant find anywhere to change paperless billing or autopay options (I am already enrolled in both) anymore...


----------



## tadtam (Apr 2, 2008)

I believe if you go to UPDATE your credit card info and just delete all information they will not be able to bill you..

On STATEMENTS page -- there is a "cancel paperless billing" link at bottom of page.

But expect it will be at least 30 days before it becomes effective.


----------



## Jon D (Oct 12, 2006)

jdvzwia said:


> Is it possible to do online, or do i have to call. I cant find it anywhere. I need to cancel autopay so i can bundle it with qwest. Thanks in advance.


You have to call. When I did it took 2 minutes and they had it turned off. Last I checked you can't cancel autopay or sports packages on the website.


----------



## Karen (Oct 4, 2007)

I emailed them and they canceled auto pay for me. I thought I would try that first and it worked.


----------

